# Quackgrass?



## tsouvan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Greetings from the Midwest! I recently just joined the forum hoping to expand my knowledge on lawn care. Recently just had a whole bunch of what I think is Quackgrass take over my front lawn.

Can anyone confirm this is indeed Quackgrass and not something else?

I have heard this is pretty difficult to get rid of and the only way to take care of it is using Roundup and rebuilding the entire lawn. I also read that I should cut the grass short for the next couple weeks to try and kill them away. I believe my grass type is tall fescue. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
No, that is inconsistent with the quack seedhead.
I think green foxtail is a good match.
And there are a good number of other weeds in the photographs, FYI.


----------



## ladycage (Aug 12, 2019)

social port said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> No, that is inconsistent with the quack seedhead.
> I think green foxtail is a good match.
> And there are a good number of other weeds in the photographs, FYI.


Will celsuis kill the other weeds in the photographs?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

@ladycage, I'm not sure. Celsius is an herbicide used on warm season turf, and I have only a general understanding of its use. In addition, I can't ID all of the weeds.
Assuming @tsouvan1 has cool season turf (fescue) and assuming my ID is correct, I think tenacity or quinclorac would be good choices for controlling foxtail. I've only used glyphosate on foxtail, but OP may want to pursue a less consequential strategy to save what grass he may have.


----------



## tsouvan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

social port said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> No, that is inconsistent with the quack seedhead.
> I think green foxtail is a good match.
> And there are a good number of other weeds in the photographs, FYI.


Yeah, I do have a bunch of other weeds also. This particular one is just completely dominating my lawn. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

tsouvan1 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum!
> ...


Believe me: I understand what that feels like.
Fluazifop can also be used on foxtail. It is pricier, but it also controls a wide variety of troublesome grassy weeds. TTTF tolerates fluazifop, but it is still easy to hurt or kill your TTTF with it if you are not careful. Regardless of which direction you opt (fluazifop, Quinclorac, Tenacity), be sure to read the label before you apply. Information on temperature restrictions is very pertinent during these summer months.


----------



## tsouvan1 (Aug 12, 2019)

social port said:


> tsouvan1 said:
> 
> 
> > social port said:
> ...


Sounds good. I will most likely go in the direction of Tenacity and see how that does. I'll post the results on my lawn journal once I start one. Thank you for all the advice.


----------

